# Problem Tuning Reezen 6.5 LH



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

I had the same thing on a dren ld but it was the opposite direction and my fault, I had dropped the bow and the cam hit a rock. I thought it was ok but in the end I believe the cam bent slightly as I replaced the cam and it fixed it.


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

*tuning*

looks like the arrow might be too weak, try shooting a heavier spine arrow and see if that does the trick!


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

SteveAllOut said:


> looks like the arrow might be too weak, try shooting a heavier spine arrow and see if that does the trick!


He already said he tried 7595 gold tips.


----------



## 788fan (Mar 1, 2005)

the first thing I would do is loose the whisker biscuit rest, and try a Quality archery designs rest. Set the idler lean, top of the Idler slightly away from the riser to move center shot out slightly. set the rest at 11/16 off the riser to start. and start with arrow 1/8 above square. this should get you fairly close. I set up tons of mathews a year and usually can paper tune a bow in less than 8 shots. please pm me with any further questions.


----------



## woodsandwater (Nov 12, 2005)

Got bow back from Mathews, Riser was out of spec. They replaced riser and tuned bow, now shoots bullet holes.

Thanks for all the input!!!!

Mark


----------

